# left overs test c vials



## ACP (Sep 30, 2019)

So went to my self injection demo thing today since I've been on trt for 8 weeks they let me do it at home now.
One cool bonus is my script is for 130mg or .65ml which leaves .35 left over in each vial....  which I'm supposed to throw out (ya right)

Is there a proper way to store this last .35 in each vial or is it easier to just pin the whole thing? 

Also if I go with 200mg/week when should I drop it before the 8 week blood draw?

Last question is I also have the option of pinning 2x per week which I already told the dr I would prefer,  does this usually mean I would get more vials because they are meant to be disposable?


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 30, 2019)

Paying for single vials and throwing almost half of each away?  Nope.

Can you jot get that script filled with a 10 ml vial at a different pharmacy?

What does 130/week put your test level at? OS it test cyp? Personally I'd just do the full vial and and go back to the 0.65/week 4 weeks before labs.  Fk wasting good test and fk wasting your money.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 30, 2019)

goto a compounding pharmacy


----------



## CJ (Sep 30, 2019)

Why would you save a bunch of vials that were all 1/3 full? It's perfectly OK to draw the remaining 1/3 out of a vial and the additional 1/3 out of the next vial. 

Every 3 weeks you'll end up with an extra bottle, to stockpile.


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 30, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> goto a compounding pharmacy



Yes this ^ 
did this for my cialis script and saved soo much money and pretty much same quality.


----------



## ACP (Sep 30, 2019)

Ya my dr has a compounding pharmacy they work with and I have the option of getting it thru them for cheaper,  But honestly this is pretty cheap for me and wanted to try the normal pharmacy stuff.  

I'm just going to use the full 200mg for 4 weeks then go 4 weeks at 130 and save the remainders


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2019)

ACP said:


> Ya my dr has a compounding pharmacy they work with and I have the option of getting it thru them for cheaper,  But honestly this is pretty cheap for me and wanted to try the normal pharmacy stuff.
> 
> I'm just going to use the full 200mg for 4 weeks then go 4 weeks at 130 and save the remainders



Just learn how to not pop hot or you'll step on your proverbial TRT dick.


----------



## ACP (Oct 1, 2019)

snake said:


> Just learn how to not pop hot or you'll step on your proverbial TRT dick.



U mean don't hit a vein and give myself a pulmonary embolism?  Or don't come in too high on blood draw?

U think 4 weeks is good for it to lower?  I'm not sure how I'll react to 200/week because 100 didn't raise my levels really at all,  130 I actually felt something yesterday for the first time.  
Felt like I had a lot of energy at the end of the day and also was in a really good mood despite some stress I'm dealing with (9 month old baby sick screaming all night)


----------



## juuced (Oct 2, 2019)

yes, at the dose your taking, 4 weeks is more than enough time to get your levels to where they want to be for bloods.  Or you can just not take a dose at all for 2 weeks before your blood draw.  Then take your dose as soon as your blood draw is done.


----------

